# Good place around Fort Smith AR to get gear?



## uglyjon (Sep 25, 2013)

I live in the Fort Smith area and I am looking for an EMS supply shop in this area to get my gear.  There are local Nurse shops but none that I have been to have the required boots and pants for class.  Any Fort Smith Arkies know where to send me?


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 25, 2013)

Amazon.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2013)

Lapolicegear.com


----------



## EMT B (Sep 25, 2013)

www.511tactical.com


----------



## uglyjon (Sep 26, 2013)

I am weirdly shaped and have really flat feet.  I have to be sized specific in order to get pants and boots that fit.  Luckily I found an Army surplus store that sells both boots and pants for affordable money.


----------

